
Apple's Tim Cook Explains Expensive Prices of iPhone XS and XS Max - Varcht
http://cnbc.com/2018/09/18/apples-tim-cook-explains-expensive-prices-of-iphone-xs-and-xs-max.html
======
DocTomoe
So, everything he said is true for any earlier iPhone of recent years.

Essentially, it's a lie to disguise that the actual reason is "We think we can
get away with it". And most likely, they will, because people value brand over
functionality.

~~~
tbirrell
I think both are true. If someone kept a phone for 2 years on contract,
anything priced over ~$750 is absorbed by the carrier (probably made up by
reoffering the phone cheaper to someone who doesn't need the latest and
greatest). But on the flip side, phones these days are truly impressive. And
by raising the prices, Apple is choosing Quality and Speed over Cost. If they
have to pump out 3 phones a year, and each has to be better, then spending
more allows them to keep going.

------
Varcht
Jack of all trades, master of none, though oftentimes better than master of
one?

